# $TAU.V | $THSGF OTC - Thesis Gold Inc.



## BigMacAttack (20 April 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF OTC Markets Group Welcomes Thesis Gold Inc. to OTCQX









						OTC Markets Group Welcomes Thesis Gold Inc. to OTCQX - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com
				




*About Thesis Gold Inc.*
Thesis Gold is a mineral exploration company focused on proving and developing the resource potential of the 17,832- hectare Ranch Gold Project located in the "Golden Horseshoe" area of northern British Columbia, approximately 300 km north of Smithers, B.C.


----------



## BigMacAttack (21 April 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF - WallStreetSilver Interviews Ewan Webster, CEO of Thesis Gold On Recent Drill Results At New JK Zone


----------



## BigMacAttack (30 April 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Another Reason Why The Ranch Project Is Getting Attention:









						9 Factors Sparking the Future of Mining and Mineral Exploration in British Columbia
					

Here are 9 reasons to invest in British Columbia's mining and exploration industry.




					www.visualcapitalist.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (12 May 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Plans Expansive 50,000-Metre Drill Program at Ranch









						Thesis Gold Plans Expansive 50,000-Metre Drill Program at Ranch - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (18 May 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Discovers Another Parallel Mineralized Zone at Thesis II; Drills 27.26 Metres of 2.93 g/t Au









						Thesis Gold Discovers Another Parallel Mineralized Zone at Thesis II; Drills 27.26 Metres of 2.93 g/t Au - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (2 June 2022)

PBA and The Howard Group Hosts Montreal F1 Investor Networking Event









						PBA and The Howard Group Hosts Montreal F1 Investor Networking Event - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (14 June 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Discovers New Gold & Copper Zone near the Bingo Occurrence; Drills 35.57 Metres of 1.76 g/t Gold Equivalent 









						Thesis Gold Discovers New Gold & Copper Zone near the Bingo Occurrence; Drills 35.57 Metres of 1.76 g/t Gold Equivalent - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (16 June 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Commences 50,000 Metre Drill Program at Ranch









						Thesis Gold Commences 50,000 Metre Drill Program at Ranch - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (27 June 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Featured On BNN Bloomberg









						Thesis Gold Featured On BNN Bloomberg - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (29 June 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Drills 24.40 M of 2.29 g/t Au at Ranch, Extending a 2021 Discovery Zone to >150 Metres Strike-Length









						Thesis Gold Drills 24.40 M of 2.29 g/t Au at Ranch, Extending a 2021 Discovery Zone to >150 Metres Strike-Length - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 July 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF - CEO, Ewan Webster outlines 2022 exploration program in newly released video.


----------



## BigMacAttack (2 August 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Receives Amended 5-Year Exploration Permit










						Thesis Gold Receives Amended 5-Year Exploration Permit - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (12 September 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Extends Mineralization at Bonanza-Ridge Zones; Drills 17.5 m of 4.59 g/t AuEq









						Thesis Gold Extends Mineralization at Bonanza-Ridge Zones; Drills 17.5 m of 4.59 g/t AuEq - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (13 October 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Provides Initial Metallurgical Results from Ranch Project With Up to 98% Gold Recovery and Additional Copper and Silver By-Product Credits









						Thesis Provides Initial Metallurgical Results from Ranch Project With Up to 98% Gold Recovery and Additional Copper and Silver By-Product Credits - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (14 October 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF New Company Presentation: 



			https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/Thesis-Presentation-October.pdf


----------



## BigMacAttack (4 November 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Receives >$7.5 Million from Warrant Exercise









						Thesis Gold Receives >$7.5 Million from Warrant Exercise - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 November 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Drills 91.00 m of 1.92 g/t AuEq,Including 35.00 m of 3.06 g/t AuEq at Bonanza









						Thesis Gold Drills 91.00 m of 1.92 g/t AuEq,Including 35.00 m of 3.06 g/t AuEq at Bonanza - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## rcw1 (8 November 2022)

BigMacAttack said:


> $TAU.V | $THSGF New Company Presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/Thesis-Presentation-October.pdf



Good morning BigMacAttack,
SP starting to pick up?  Trend could be more enticing at the moment.

 THSGF KEY DATA

OPEN$0.6189
DAY RANGE0.6189 - 0.6189
52 WEEK RANGE0.5775 - 2.3383
MARKET CAP$32.03M
SHARES OUTSTANDING50.98M
PUBLIC FLOAT36.81M
BETAN/A
REV. PER EMPLOYEEN/A
P/E RATION/A
EPS-$0.0874
YIELDN/A
DIVIDENDN/A
EX-DIVIDEND DATEN/A
SHORT INTERESTN/A
% OF FLOAT SHORTEDN/A
AVERAGE VOLUME666.88
PERFORMANCE​
5 Day
3.56%
1 Month
*-11.59%*
3 Month
*-42.16%*
YTD
*-60.07%*


----------



## BigMacAttack (24 November 2022)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Drills 32.00 m of 3.14 g/t AuEq at Ridge









						Thesis Gold Drills 32.00 m of 3.14 g/t AuEq at Ridge - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (4 January 2023)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Defines New Coincident Kilometre Scale Structural and Soil Anomalies









						Thesis Gold Defines New Coincident Kilometre Scale Structural and Soil Anomalies - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (Today at 1:30 AM)

$TAU.V | $THSGF Thesis Gold Hits New Discovery at the Steve Zone; Drills 119.20 m of 1.00 g/t AuEq









						Thesis Gold Hits New Discovery at the Steve Zone; Drills 119.20 m of 1.00 g/t AuEq - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------

